
Show HN: I wrote a free book on building remote teams - vinrob92
http://productizeteam.co/
======
sinanata
Let me drop a few notes for you while I believe in your good intentions...

1- You are not testing candidates, this means vast majority of your hiring
decisions are based on either resumes or interviews. You can't scale your
hiring process without objective test results. You are not fully leveraging
remote working if you are not testing rigorously.

2- You are not covering the 'trust' element of remote work, I'd suggest you
start using a time tracking tool for yourself first, then start using it with
your colleagues. You'll be surprised by the number of optimization
opportunities.

3- Hiring people without testing and expecting them to perform great is not
really remote working. Without productivity data, you don't have much to
optimize. My personal model is identifying rockstars, turning their business
behavior into model calendars and running a compliance program for increasing
the average team performance in any team.

4- You missed the firing part, how do you handle that?

Wish you the best of luck in business

~~~
vinrob92
Hi!

1 - I am testing candidates. Giving them two paid tasks.

2 - I found time tracking tools to be inhumane, especially for creative work
(like designers), but I do understand it can be useful for other job
positions.

3 - We have 35+ staff, so while we don't have the most optimized productivity
data, we have a good "benchmark" as we can compare employee performance.

4 - We give 2 warnings, with comments and opportunities to grow, then we
terminate the employee. So far it hasn't happened yet.

